# R there any MC's on this site



## furiuzstylez (Mar 5, 2009)

Just wonderin.....i mean any other than me....just felt like sharing somethin.....share oppinions

Enigmatic, spitz addict, i love numbers gotta trig habit, live lavish,
u gets vanished.
i live mannish, u live janet, faggot, 
mc's i pita rolled in linen fabric, vanish,
i abhor the comparison comparisons
slippin u mai tai's wit saraphyn saraphyn
lord knows a nigga live arrogant arrogant
change up my pose to manelavent heaven sent
corruption corruption 
we need a open formed discussion
hip hop is in a state of mass distruction 
consumption combustion
ery body seem to rap deez days 
even djs gettin air play on airwaves
scary my how the times have changed
niggas used to die ova jays now they die for lyin ways they portray
Hey
who am i to judge them judge them
finally see my movement budging im nudgin
im forearm diliverin shiverin blows like ritalyn 
considerin if lynchin is the answer i should be considerin
remember when pac was hittin them tossin darts at lil kim
and when canibus threw shots at eminem
ive been assembled in entourage of like minded kinmenship
to test established artist penmanship
permit me this ambitious task of scriptsmanship
i find solace in killin artist spirits quick u hear me bitch this is my shit
i found my voice do like the sound 
like the sound
surrounds ya whole compound
like digital surround sound
so get down or get found
i spit semi audable nouns ur laudable sounds defile
the feelings that hip hop found--ed


----------



## furiuzstylez (Mar 10, 2009)

furiuzstylez said:


> Just wonderin.....i mean any other than me....just felt like sharing somethin.....share oppinions
> 
> Enigmatic, spitz addict, i love numbers gotta trig habit, live lavish,
> u gets vanished.
> ...


lotta veiws no comments....damn yall act like im wack or somethin....lmfao


----------



## LetMeBe (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm no MC or anything but I like laying down some rhymes to a good beat.

Sits like the centerfold in his shed so cold,
always grabbing at his pot of moldy gold,
never gets spent, never got sold,
still whole, like a man in a hole,
moneys all he wants, the thirst of his soul,
thinks he's climbing up life, a man on a pole,
his red shell boils in the oils of his toils,
maybe one day he'll realize his dream just spoils,
the true meaning of things, that life just uncoils.

haha pretty shitty, it's about Mr. Crabs on Spongebob


----------



## furiuzstylez (Mar 11, 2009)

I likes, i likes.....mr crab thats funny my daughter watches that shit 24/7.....therefore i have to watch it....LMAO


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 14, 2009)

"stage presents like christmas eve,
in it for the long haul,aint gona leave
- like my girls down to earth like christopher reeves" -Me

I do enjoy a good punchline.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 15, 2009)

Na but im a retired club/party DJ.. Mainly hiphop/funk/soul/R&B/Jazz etc..I Just spin in a spare bedroom lately just to keep the skills tight lol..


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 15, 2009)

justatoker said:


> Na but im a retired club/party DJ.. Mainly hiphop/funk/soul/R&B/Jazz etc..I Just spin in a spare bedroom lately just to keep the skills tight lol..


Nice! I spin too, but with mp3 decks. Mostly vocal trance and house.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 15, 2009)

furiuzstylez said:


> Just wonderin.....i mean any other than me....just felt like sharing somethin.....share oppinions
> 
> Enigmatic, spitz addict, i love numbers gotta trig habit, live lavish,
> u gets vanished.
> ...



kinda remeinds of KRONIC PLAGUE 
thats pretty sick ^^^^

a yo digity is in the vicity 
reppin that white ethnicity 
with pure simplicity my rhymes be so complex 
i rarely practice safe sex but know im the best 
i will rip you to shreads and eat your flesh 
never second guess the west cuz we be so fresh 
i got a bitch on a leash and im pimppin her out for treats 
but beware cuz her peach is infected with yeast 
im like a preist and im here to preach 
you can test my reach but it will be hard to beat 
and you will taste defeat no doubt your rhymes are incomplete 
so retreat back to your area and i hope you get malaria 
while you suffer from anxiety hysteria cuz im scarrin ya 
straight tearin ya a new asshole im the king of the castle 
riddin you like a saddle chuggin jack daniels 
smokin blunts as big as candles shit im like rambo 
motherfuckin cobra commando im here to battle 
where your ammo you lookin lost like you stuck in the frost 
suckin on my exhaust my lyrics be graphic get you caught in traffic 
but im laughin cuz i spit magic unlike any other faggot 
im a marijuana addict sprayin like an m16 automatic causin static 
mutualting your apparatus its a bad habit that ive acquired 
i will never retire cuz im the ill rhyme supplier 
always gettin higher from smokin that reefer 
like the creature hiddin under your school bleachers 
ima rape your techer and kill ya preacher 
this is the digity dank doulble feature 
and im your master causin wordly disasters 
sittin back with laughter cuz im so hammered


----------



## furiuzstylez (Mar 23, 2009)

That what im talking bout Kush good shit....i thought this thread would die but it keeps beatin strong


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

alright somone kick a beatbox!


----------

